# Help Me My Parents Want to Take my Horses



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

That's a tough one. If they supported the horses they probably have the right to them, if you've paid for everything (except for the initial cost since they were gifts) then they should be yours to do with as you please. This is not legal advise, just my thoughts on the matter.


----------



## Radicalecat (Jun 26, 2015)

They've paid for feed. They haven't let me work for most of my life.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Whose name are the papers in? If they bought them, then I'd say they are their property..


----------



## Sweeney Road (Feb 12, 2012)

Do you have anything in writing that states that the horses were gifts? Such as a photo of you being surprised at a birthday party with one or both of the animals?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If the horses are on their property then they can have an order issued that you not enter the property. If it comes to that, ask about having a police officer accompany you so you can remove your possessions. I doubt they'll get the order and I really doubt they want a police officer looking about while you fetch your things (horses included). Do you have somewhere to put them? You didn't say if the leases were off-farm.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hmm, I would consult with an attorney on that one. 

You'll want to have proof that the horses were gifts. If the horses are registered in their name or they have a bill of sale in their name... again, makes it tough because you were a minor at the time.
Meaning that if they were indeed YOURS and your parents have paid for feed, then you may owe your parents for the cost of the feed. 
Gets tricky when you were a minor for a good portion, but since you've been 18, you are an adult. 
Also, if the horse's have been on their property the whole time, they may try to get you to pay for board costs. 

Tough situation to be in. 
I'd get legal consult and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Just thought of something. Your parents not allowing you to take the horses might be a bigger pill to swallow than they thought of. People get stupid when they think they can control someone, to the point of shooting themselves in the foot. Perhaps bide your time. Your decision to talk to them or not, at least for a while.


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

i'm going to consider why the parents are refusing to let you take the horses here.

you have lived at home your whole life so far? and your parents have not allowed you to earn your own money? (you said 'They haven't let me work for most of my life.')

in the best interest of the horses, during a time where your own life will be in an upheaval (leaving home, being out on your own for the first time, not having the funds saved up from a job to support yourself or your horses), i would agree they should stay where there is stable and continued care/feed/etc.

if later on you are more situated, with a job and somewhere you can afford to board both of them (never ever rely on a leaser to be your sole source of paying for your horses, stuff happens and you may have the board bill on you the next month), then i would say take the horses then. not now. get yourself in order and then worry about your horses.

the above is all hinging of course on the horses being safe and properly cared for at your parents, regardless of anything going on between you and your parents.

in 2001 i had to give up my heart horse because i couldn't afford all my own living expenses and my horse costs, when on my own for the first time in life. i'd hate to see you have to go through the same.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

If your currently making enough money to support yourself and your horses, hire an attorney. In the state of Florida, the court will often award ownership to whomever has been paying for the feed and board of the livestock for the last ninety days. Especially if that person has a coggins or vet bill in their name in hand. Look up your state laws and cases involving horses or livestock and custody. But most importantly, lawyer up.


----------



## LittleBayMare (Jun 2, 2014)

List of things that could prove ownership in order of importance for most states:
coggins
vet bills
feed/board bills

I don't know about brand inspections but I don't think you have those in your state. 

I can vouch for her. I have been helping her draw up full care lease contracts for both horses. I will not say anymore than has already been said about the situation as it is not my place, but she is doing everything possible to do right by those horses and has a plan in place to care for them. 

A lot of lawyers give free 30 minute consults, at least in my area. However, if you don't have any of the above documentation in your name, there is very little you can do legally, even with a lawyer. Possession is 9/10ths of the law. I am sorry. This might just be a fight you cannot win if they are truly determined to keep those horses. 

That being said, are you the one providing the day to day care? If so, stop. Their horses, their problem. Give them a few months of taking care of them without you then see how they feel about giving them up voluntarily. I know this is hard. Believe me. But sometimes such measures are necessary. 

Whatever you do, _don't_ yell, scream, or do anything to antagonize them further. They say "They're mine". You say "Fine, then you can start taking care of them". Walk away. This will probably be the hardest thing you ever have to do, but you never know how it might work out in the end. Not the advice you were looking for, I know, but it's the best advice I can give you. Sometimes being the bigger person and walking away can pay off in unexpected ways. 

We will get you through this.

:hug:


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Considering they have bought them, kept them on their property and provided for them cost wise then in most ways they are theirs.

This isn't a battle I'd be fighting. Leave the horses and move out. Once your parents come to terms with you leaving and your relationship is repaired look at officially purchasing them off your parents.

Even if you do have evidence of them being gifted to you I'm not sure how that would stand up, seeing that as a minor you couldn't own them and since being an adult you haven't been responsible for them cost wise. An argument could be made by your parents that you weren't gifted the horse but gifted the opportunity to ride and care for a horse.


----------



## LittleBayMare (Jun 2, 2014)

I don't want to overstep my bounds, but I thought you guys might want to know that a recent conversation with the OP implies things might be working out. I won't say more without permission, but I will try to get her to officially update us.


----------



## Radicalecat (Jun 26, 2015)

Incredible news, everyone: They gave them to me and it's on paper. 

Thanks everyone for the responses. I was heartbroken and at a loss when I thought I was losing them.


----------



## LittleBayMare (Jun 2, 2014)

A battle hard fought and sorely won but you did it and you should be proud of yourself! There are not many people I know of who could have kept their cool through all that. 

Good to hear you got everything on paper. Moral of the story: paper is king!

Cheers! :winetime:


----------

